# Your Boarding costs/advice



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Get everything in writing. How much they will pay for board every month, when it is due, what will happen if it is not paid, who provides food, will you feed grain, etc etc etc. Try to think of every situation, and put it into writing. Do not let them leave the horse in your care until you have a signed boarding contract and money in hand. 

I know that sounds harsh, but you need to protect yourself. 

As far as how much, of course that varies. 

I currently pay $100 per horse for private pasture board. In the winter, hay costs will be split between all the boarders because all the horses will be together. I fully take care of my horses myself. The only thing they do is fill their water on a daily basis. 

At boarding barns in my arena, you can pay anywhere from $125 a month to $500+ depending on if it is pasture, paddock, or stall.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I pay $185 per month for a 10' X 18' mare motel type stall. My boy is fed three times per day (alfalfa or grass, my choice), stalls are cleaned daily, water is filled daily and changed out as needed, and he is turned out at least four days per week (all day turnout). I have full access to two round pens and a nice arena, plus wash rack. My BO lives on premises. She will also blanket and feed grain/supplements at no extra charge, so long as you provide the grain/supplements. If I wanted a barn stall (12' X 12' box stall with 12' X 15' attached run), it would be $225...but my boy won't go into a barn stall, so the mare motel is fine for us.

At my old barn, I paid $250 a month for partial care board. My boy was fed twice a day (alfalfa only...anything else was extra, even if you bought it yourself), no turnout unless I did it myself (or my friend did), I cleaned my own stall and did my own water. I had access to a 60' bull/round pen and a decent arena. After I went on full care board (when I changed jobs and was working significantly more hours), I paid $300 per month. Same feed schedule, stall was cleaned sometimes twice per week (sometimes only once), and water was only done when it was absolutely needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I second getting it all in writing. Worst case scenario this guy doesn't actually show up to care for his horse and you get stuck in a predicament. Seriously, think of all your mental worst case horse scenarios and cover them in the contract. 

I've boarded so many places, full care pasture for one was 200 and that included hay, outdoor arena and blanketing by BO (nicest lady ever). 

350 full care with indoor arena, turnout, blanketing and grain you provide it.
I was at a partial care place (basically they provided the barn..) for 250 we bought hay, grain, cleaned stalls AND coordinated for manure to be removed. No arena or round pen, worst situation ever. 
395 at one of my favorites with stall/paddock, large outdoor, turnout, clean barn, blanketing, lockbox tack rooms, the whole enchilada. Place I'm at now is 400 for pasture board, indoor/ outdoor arena, round pen, wash rack, 15 acres of horsey roaming land (each of the four pastures is that big...) and a caring BO that is willing to take care of a sick horse if you can't make it out right away. 

Geez, max and I get around.. I've had him near ten years now but I do believe we have finally found a keeper.

Hope this helps. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Get things in writing including that you are not responsible for injury. If this horse hurts itself on your fence or something, you don't want them to try and blame you. Also have a clause where they have to leave with seven days notice or something, and that if that period passes you can seize the horse and sell it for costs. Many people let horses board on their property, but when the time come the person won't move their horse and you can't legally sell it. 

Even though he's your dad's friend, be really business like about it. Write down a contract so you both know what your responsibilities are and there is no confusion later. Don't just say "you're responsible for care", write down how often you expect the horse to be checked on, how often you expect its feet to be attended too, when it's meant to be wormed. Also consider noting what hours they can come, and if they can bring guests to ride their horse, and if dogs or other animals are allowed.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Currently I pay $450 for a private box stall, and turnout during the evening. I pay an additional $50 for alfalfa, $10 for fan usage. The vet and farrier are booked by the BO, and are additional as well.

My last barn was $630 for an outside run. I can't believe how cheap all of these prices are on here. xD


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Around her $150/mo gets you self care with a stall and trails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

I am paying $310 a month for self board.

You provide hay/grain, they will do 1 feeding a day(I get them to do morning feed). He gets a stall(12x16 with 4 bags of pellets a month) and paddock(20x60 crusher) and the barn does turn-out in the morning and blanket changes/fly mask changes during the day.

The facility is gated, has a huge 100x300 sand outdoor arena, 80x100 coverered arena, another 80x80 sand outdoor, 60ft roundpen, 3 furlong track and trails on the property. It is also on a quiet road 

The facility is kept nice and neat but it isn't fancy-shmancy. It is super dry and that is important with all the rain we get. I find the self-board area is nicer looking as we do most of our own improvements and touch-ups.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Who owns the property ? you or your dad ? If it is your Dads land, then you are kinda stuck . 
I would be concerned with 1) the other party not supplying hay/forage/feed. 2) only showing up one day a week to put out feed 3) not putting out enough feed 4) coming and going at all hours list the hours for every single day. Be specific. 
5) messing with tack and other animals not theirs. 6) toilet use ? are they allowed into the home ? 7) not keeping the toilet are clean after use ( seriously do you want to clean up someones mess ) 8) Vet care .. emergency contacts .. who is responsible in an emergency. 9) do you live in fire areas ? earthquake area ? tornado alley ? if there is a natural disaster spell out it is their responsibility to keep their animal safe . 10) are there going to be kids around ? running unspervised.. need to put that in writing. helmuts if they ride on the property ? 11) can only ride the horse with proper equipment or are they going to be allowed to jump on bareback with a halter, no bridle or what ? 12) or no riding on the property ?
Have every thing in written form , even the littlest detail.


----------



## Yissy (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow! It seems you guys get "nickle and dimed" to death! My Clyde has an 18' stall. Includes turnout, they muck stalls, including her water food and grain. They don't charge for fly masks, or putting on any medications that may be needed. We don't have an indoor arena, but we do have an outdoor training area, plus a round pen and many many many trails. I pay $250/month. plus farrier and vet bills.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

$450 a month for everything. I am new to horses so I need someone to do it all and show me. He gets turned out every day, he has his own stall, they go out and find the best hay in town, calculate how much he should eat, all that good stuff. And then I pay the farrier and vet too of course  But yea basically I just show up.


----------



## BuildDaBunny (Feb 16, 2013)

My stables cost 240 a month for pasture board including feed, supplementing, blanketing, etc. I think stall board is around 320 a month


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't believe how cheap it is in other states. WOW
I would defiantly get things in writing and make sure everyone knows who is doing what and what time of day.

I rough board and its $150 a month for a stall and paddock, but the barn is in VERY rough shape. I am lucky because my horse does not eat hay anymore but my friend just paid $360 for a ton. But I am lucky because its not a full barn (not all stalls are in shape for a horse) and the few people there we were all able to work out a schedule and we help each other out as far as feeding and turning out.


----------



## AiBlCh (Oct 10, 2013)

I pay $100 for self-care. I have access to stall for feeding times, bad weather, or injuries horses. I have to pay for everything feed, hay, shavings, and my time. It is much better than full board because I know that my horses are taken care instead of worrying about it.


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

It really depends. the barn that i am at now trading barn work for riding charges $850 for feed, hey, bedding, stall, and turn out. where a friend of mine charges 500 for feed, hey, bedding, stall, turn out, and worming. so all you would have to pay for yourself is farrier, and vet. so it really depends.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Boarding where I board starts at $200 for "self care" but my BO's self care includes hay, water and shelter, so as long as your horse is okay with field board you're set! Top end is $435 for full care stall board (2x/day feeding, turn in/out, blanket changes, fly mask, etc). She also allows you to buy things a la carte. For example, I had my horse on field board with 1x/day feeding (he doesn't need it, I just wanted someone to look at him in the mornings since I can't be there) and a trailer parking space for $275. Now in the winter he is at $400 for a stall, 1x/day feeding, morning turnout (or keep in if I want) and my trailer parking spot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Between $250-$450 depending on barn. Barn owner feeds, cleans stalls and helps me figure out what to do as far as riding and training. I often feed the whole barn on evenings I ride late. I never signed any papers but would insist on them if I were you. Board paid on time, what happens if it's not, emergencies, feeding and mucking, signing waiver to ride on property for every rider. The whole 9 yards.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

$275 per month for full care, stall board. Stall board doesn't mean he's inside all the time. He's only in during bad weather, otherwise he's out in the pasture. 

Hay, wormer and blanketing/fly spraying services are included. Grain is extra. He injured himself and was laid up for a couple months, requiring A LOT of extra care. I paid extra for that, because I was rarely able to get out to help with any of his care. I also paid for bandages, gamgee, vetwrap, etc. 

I have the use of nice trails, an indoor arena, an outdoor arena and round pen. There is a large heated grooming area. 

The same facility offers pasture board at $200 per month. My boy gets along well with his current herd and I like the fact that he's in during bad storms.


----------

